# Creepy, Creepy Halloween Songs



## Aggiemay Macabre (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey! my name's maggie, and i write music. Last year, for my dad (MacabreRob) i wrote a song for his little slide show of _Andersonville 2010_. its called "Nightwood Chest" and you can look it up at 




does anyone have any cool halloween songs that they want to share??


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Well hey there


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Maggie. 

There's lots of threads on the forum for music (music we like to build to, music for haunts, music we are currently listening to, etc). Dive in and have a look around 
Somewhere around here is a thread where your dad featured your work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi, Ms Maggie! Here's a thread to get you started - no YouTube links but lots of songs listed

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14835

You did a great job on that piece you wrote for your dad.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Maggie, you might want to start a thread for the songs in the atmosphere section.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

